# serious mass holland and barret



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

tried to buy 10 tubs but the payment wouldnt go through it kept coming back as error so i brought 4 tubs last night at £3.29 buy one and get one half price and they have honoured it. i have recieved an email from them today to say my order has been processed and will be sent by courier.

cant fault it.

bargain.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

cool


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

same thing happend to me mate, i so instead i ordered 4 tubs also at £3.29 and have received a confirmation email but still not 100% certain if i will receive it lol but it was worth a shot anyway


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

Saw this as well on that student facebook page. Pretty sure they will just refund us, says they can do so in the T&C's


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

either way those that have order wont have anything to lose....at the very least it'll be a refund and the best it will be dirt cheap protein :thumb:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

yes mate it does but it also says this

6. The Price and Payment

a) The price of the products will be the price quoted in the Web Site at the time we accept your order. The price will include any applicable value added tax, but not the cost of delivery.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Serious Mass by O.N?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Any links as just looked on the site and it isn't advertised at them prices??


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Any links as just looked on the site and it isn't advertised at them prices??


It's now sold out anyway


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JM said:


> It's now sold out anyway


Not surprised if sold at that price


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Any links as just looked on the site and it isn't advertised at them prices??


there was a mistake on there website last night mate. it has now been corrected.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ya snooze ya lose lads :lol:


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

10 tubs ! 

A summary of your purchase is shown below.

Subtotal: 32.90

Discount: -8.25

Rebate: -0.00

Shipping & Handling: 1.99

Grand Total: 26.64

We endeavour to despatch within 48 hours of you placing an order. Fingers crossed :laugh:


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

DFlynn said:


> 10 tubs !
> 
> A summary of your purchase is shown below.
> 
> ...


When did you order this?

ordered 6 tubs this morning hopefully they deliver

I seen on other forums some cheeky ****s ordering 100+ tubs, thats like a full pallet of the stuff lmao


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

shieldsy said:


> When did you order this?
> 
> ordered 6 tubs this morning hopefully they deliver
> 
> I seen on other forums some cheeky ****s ordering 100+ tubs, thats like a full pallet of the stuff lmao


i bet somone is in for the boot with the amount of money they have lost.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

yesterday evening, it kept coming back as error but finally after refreshing it for the hundredth time it went trough.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wishing I had kept trying now, Spent a good hour at it as well. had 8 tubs to come to me!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear ****,

I am contacting you with regards to your recent order for Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass.

Unfortunately, we have experienced an availability problem with this product and we have had to cancel it from your order.

As a gesture of goodwill, I would like to offer you 20% off your next online order. Simply click any link in this email, and the discount will automatically apply at the checkout. This offer ends Midnight, Thursday 5th April 2012.

Once again, apologies for the inconvenience that this will have caused,

Yours sincerely,

Holly

Holland & Barrett Customer Services


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^^ email I just received from them


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JM said:


> Dear ****,
> 
> I am contacting you with regards to your recent order for Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass.
> 
> ...


Oh dear lol worth a try


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

so basicly the deal was bull**** on there site lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Not jealous in anyway but 10 tubs of serious mass isn't that about 10 servings.

Love it when companies make mistakes ON made a mistake on there's last year and got a 4 tubs of whey for the price of one.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Wishing I had kept trying now, Spent a good hour at it as well. had 8 tubs to come to me!


This

FML!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I managed to order a few,payment accepted and confirmation email received,no email today saying its out of stock,won't count my chickens until I've received shipment confirmation though!


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

i got the same email saying its out of stock

cant complain at getting 20% off an order tho, but i never use them so its a bit of a waste haha


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I got the out of stock email. crap. 20% off.. Sigh. I don't think so.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Theyve cancelled my order


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Hope you guys get the goods!

However this happens a lot on DVD sites - James Bond collection for 1.99 instead of 199 or something - sometimes I think it's actually a deliberate mistake as they will come back and offer a refund or goods at full price.

Just read the thread - someone would say it's not good enough - they've entered a contract and you will wait for it to be back in stock etc. worth a shot.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to get traffic to there site to me. Can't blame them for not honouring that.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered and got confirmation email,not had one to say its been cancelled but haven't had a shipment one either,anyone else in a similar boat or received shipment email?


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

gduncan said:


> I ordered and got confirmation email,not had one to say its been cancelled but haven't had a shipment one either,anyone else in a similar boat or received shipment email?


I have not received a cancel email yet, hopefully it slips through unnoticed and they ship it out :thumb:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

No cancellation email here either just yet, fingers crossed!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a cancellation notice, but emailed them back telling them to honour their commitment and why a product should be stocked and money taken from the customer if the item is out of stock


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> I got a cancellation notice, but emailed them back telling them to honour their commitment and why a product should be stocked and money taken from the customer if the item is out of stock


Worth a go I suppose mate but I wouldn't hold out much hope for them honouring it!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

id be amazed if they did honour it.

im pretty sure that tesco and argos have set precedents over the last few years of not honouring purchases made to exploit errors on their websites.

i think its something to do with a contract not being entered into until the good are actually despatched.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

for some reason i took a picture of the screen with the product at £3. I got an email from them telling me that the item was out of stock (back up to £37) and that they have decided to give me a 20% discount on my next order. I emailed them the picture and that this is not acceptable, got an automated reply saying i will get a reply soon.

if i get the serious mass, il stick the pic up and you guys can email it to them too


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Gordie1876 said:


> for some reason i took a picture of the screen with the product at £3. I got an email from them telling me that the item was out of stock (back up to £37) and that they have decided to give me a 20% discount on my next order. I emailed them the picture and that this is not acceptable, got an automated reply saying i will get a reply soon.
> 
> if i get the serious mass, il stick the pic up and you guys can email it to them too


Good stuff mate hopefully you get some,I ordered 7 and payment has been taken and not had the out of stock email so fingers crossed.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

gduncan said:


> not had the out of stock email so fingers crossed.


i can go off people really quickly you know :laugh: hopefully youl get them sent out, when you do...dont forget your new best pal Gordie :beer:


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Still no email here yet :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Once they take a payment they are entering a contract with you, Regardless of any B.S they might come out with stick to your guns and you should get the stuff you ordered.

Cant believe i missed this one!

Especially if you can show the advert so that screen dump pic will be bloody useful to have!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

didnt get the Serious Mass for £3 BUT they have given me a 50% discount on my next order to be used in the next week. Not too bad i guess, i think the picture helped so iv put it here so that others can try. good luck folks


----------



## NuclearMuscle (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent them a 2 page complaint letter 2 days ago!

When I get my product, I will forward it on so you lot can have a go.

Going to email the CEO on Monday if I get no reply.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

NuclearMuscle said:


> Sent them a 2 page complaint letter 2 days ago!
> 
> When I get my product, I will forward it on so you lot can have a go.
> 
> Going to email the CEO on Monday if I get no reply.


jesus christ

its a tub of protein

let it go son


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

NuclearMuscle said:


> Sent them a 2 page complaint letter 2 days ago!
> 
> When I get my product, I will forward it on so you lot can have a go.
> 
> Going to email the CEO on Monday if I get no reply.


I like your style  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gordie1876 said:


> didnt get the Serious Mass for £3 BUT they have given me a 50% discount on my next order to be used in the next week. Not too bad i guess, i think the picture helped so iv put it here so that others can try. good luck folks
> View attachment 80569


Lol online store - anabolics , syringes and holland and Barrett in your tabs, let's hope they don't send that pic to the police


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I like your style  x x


its sad

sitting around writing a 2 page letter of complaint and then wanting to write a letter to the ceo

get a grip, get a life and move on

are people really that poor


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

David2012 said:


> its sad
> 
> sitting around writing a 2 page letter of complaint and then wanting to write a letter to the ceo
> 
> ...


Yeah they are. Well i am lol.

These companies make millions, they made a mistake, they can afford to pay up/ part with products. It's only a letter at the end of the day. I say go for it  x x


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> its sad
> 
> sitting around writing a 2 page letter of complaint and then wanting to write a letter to the ceo
> 
> ...


Generally I agree with you but Holland and Barret are rip off merchants so I'd like to see them get their just rewards lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol online store - anabolics , syringes and holland and Barrett in your tabs, let's hope they don't send that pic to the police


Hahaha oops!! Thank god I had clicked off the threesome porno pages..


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL, same kinda 'dumbass' mistake I make at least once a week, in some sense Gordie, LMAO! That is V. Funny though mate, thanks for cheering me up!

Had a Friend working at a car dealership, he was hungover and on a comedown, forgets to put another 0 in the equation, has to sell a guy car for £1'000, gross misconduct, lol, sometimes, ****-ups are funny!


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pecker said:


> Saw this as well on that student facebook page. Pretty sure they will just refund us, says they can do so in the T&C's


What page you refering too mate?


----------



## NuclearMuscle (Apr 7, 2012)

I have sent the CEO an email, a short paragraph, and forwarded him the letter sent to the customer services department, this was early yesterday morning. 

No reply yet, but watchdog will have to be informed soon, as well as a number of other legitimate fraud awareness corporations.

As per sections 5a and 6b of 'holland and barretts' terms and conditions they have made contract with us and must honour it. In addition to this their only get out clause it that all sales are final and contracts made are subject to availability, this of course is what they have blamed their mistake on hoping it would be there get out clause.

I base my case on principle more that anything else and I just want what is now legally mine!

Now if I may address David2012:

"its sad

sitting around writing a 2 page letter of complaint and then wanting to write a letter to the ceo

get a grip, get a life and move on"

"Are people really that poor"

How about, David you get a life, you move on, and remove your presence from this website where your negativity is unwanted and unasked for by any such individual.

I am a maths student at University and I have some high level of intelligence, do not act against any other one person publicly due to having insufficient intelligence to calculate, deduce, and understand what is legally yours! It is not just "a tub of protein", it is a legally binding contract. So why dont you get a grip, move on and become civilized and stop criticising others for fighting for what is right! In your own words once more "its sad"!

And to demean someone because of their wealth ("Are people really that poor"), is just wrong, who knows how much knowledge or intelligence any particular person can have? And to make assumptions over someones wealth without and prior or background knowledge of someone, is utterly nonsensical and outrageous, it is a clear form of bullying and victimisation that brings down the standing of any community.

I speak on behalf of all that Use this forum when I say, shame on you sir, shame on you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I run an online store, and if I made a mistake like that I certainly wound't be honoring it lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I run an online store, and if I made a mistake like that I certainly wound't be honoring it lol


It's different with these big companies  x x


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> It's different with these big companies  x x


Not really... I'm not saying you're wrong for doing so, but everyone in this thread bought that product knowing it was a blatant error. Of course you hope it'll go un-noticed and you get the goods when things like this happen with big companies. But if they get flagged, as they obviously have on this occasion, there really isn't a lot you can do about it.

I'm sure they'll have something in their t&c's to cover human error, but presuming you all got a full refund, even if they don't what can anyone seriously do about it apart from trying their luck with a letter of complaint. Watchdog, OFT, small claims court... they'll all laugh the complaint away.

Anyway... what you going to spend your voucher on :lol:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

This happened at asda a while ago they missed a 0 off the end of the petrol price i was lucky to make it in time before the pumps was shut off got mine for £6 for a full tank. (It was a 24 hour station where you pay with your card) There was 30 min queues for this cheap fuel it only got turned off cause the store manager seen it on facebook so went down and shut the pumps off.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Not really... I'm not saying you're wrong for doing so, but everyone in this thread bought that product knowing it was a blatant error. Of course you hope it'll go un-noticed and you get the goods when things like this happen with big companies. But if they get flagged, as they obviously have on this occasion, there really isn't a lot you can do about it.
> 
> I'm sure they'll have something in their t&c's to cover human error, but presuming you all got a full refund, even if they don't what can anyone seriously do about it apart from trying their luck with a letter of complaint. Watchdog, OFT, small claims court... they'll all laugh the complaint away.
> 
> Anyway... what you going to spend your voucher on :lol:


lol i didnt get a voucher wtf?! cheating ba$tards x x


----------



## NuclearMuscle (Apr 7, 2012)

They cancelled everyone order. It is best to write an email saying it is unacceptable, send the photo in too and they will give you a 50% off voucher.

20% off vouches comes as standard with the cancellation email which they have not sent a large majority of persons.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I love it when people get one over on the big companies. H+B are putting smaller health food + supplment shops out of business.

The big chains are greedy bu99ers!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] told me they are no longer stocking and will never again


----------



## NuclearMuscle (Apr 7, 2012)

Brutal1 said:


> [email protected] told me they are no longer stocking and will never again


The probably have it all stored in a big secret warehouse somewhere and hold secret meetings there..... LOL. Its a conspiracy!

Anyway, called the CEO's office today since I have had no correspondence from him, he is out of office all week, but is back on Monday, so I will try again on Monday.


----------

